# Exhaust/Tuner Questions



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

So way back when I had a 2003 f350 with a 6.0. I put on a Jegs turbo back straight through exhaust and that was the best sounding truck I've ever heard. Now I've got a 2013 f350 6.7 and I'm looking at tuners and exhaust replacements. So which tuners do you guys run...H&S seems to have the best feedback? I want to do a straight pipe exhaust again. Do they make turbo back exhaust replacements? As always, appreciate you pointing me in the right direction. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have same truck as you- here's what I did. It is the simplest way to do a delete on the 6.7L.

-H&S MiniMaxx tuner, loaded with their tunes.
-4" delete pipe...goes in place of the DPF (between downpipe and the over-axle part of exhaust.
-EGR blocker plates. Used one of the DPF probes to put in exhaust manifold blocker plate to monitor EGTs. This probe will plug into your EGR valve actuator wire. 

Other tuners are available, and cheaper than the MiniMaxx...seems the SCT X4 gets good reviews. There are other exhaust options too, like going to a 5", or adding a muffler for less noise. Some guys pull the EGR altogether, but using the blocker plates has the same effect with less work. 

I'm no pro at this process, kinda learned on the fly when I did mine almost 2 years ago. I suggest you do some reading on other forums (I read Powerstroke.org alot) to gather better info. Also, look up No Limit Fabrication (nolimitdiesel.com).... Mike is a great guy and will set you up with whatever you need, and answer any questions you have. Be prepared to spend some money....my setup cost around $2200. I would think a similar set up would be higher now, especially if going with full exhaust vs just the delete pipe. 

Would be happy to answer any other questions you have :brew2:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would look at SCT. Call Rudy's Diesel or Performance Truck Products. Both can get you everything you need. 

H&S is hard to get service for and updates are not fun at all. 

I would not recommend no limit.


----------



## FishingFool21 (Feb 2, 2016)

Go with a sct with custom tunes I have it and multiple friends have it, it is the best tuner on the market for a ford because of all the running capabilities. Some of the best custom tunes for a 6.7 are called gearhead tunes but rudy also has some good stuff. 
Trust me when it comes to your truck its worth spending the extra money to get everything prefect I highly recommend looking into the CCV reroute kit from smeding diesel it really helps out the 6.7. 
Also if you need a good mechanic in the San Antonio area JCT is an excellent place with great prices and good quality work.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Are custom tunes free? Can all the programmers receive them? Do you leave the programmer plugged in continuously or disconnect after upload?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

I can only offer input regarding the MiniMaxx... Custom tunes are not free. The Gearhead ones mentioned go for about $250, if I recall correctly. Yes, the MiniMaxx can receive custom tunes, but you have to purchase an Unlock Code..another $100. The MM does come pre-programmed with 4 H&S tunes (power levels) from whatever merchant you choose. These are what I run, and have been happy with. I have heard that custom tuning is even better... There is also the option to tune your transmission. The H&S tranny tune SUCKED in my opinion, and I switched back to OEM tranny tuning. 

With the MiniMaxx, you can either run it plugged in, or leave it out of the truck. With it plugged in, you can change engine tunes on the fly with a single button push- a very nice feature IMO. With it unplugged, the truck will revert to Stock tune (lowest power setting).


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Called and spoke to a guy at Rudy's diesel, he recommended a downpipe back exhaust and SCT x4. He said no need to do anything with EGR. Also said he could have me out the door for $1000. This sound right? Any criticism of the SCT X4?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> Called and spoke to a guy at Rudy's diesel, he recommended a downpipe back exhaust and SCT x4. He said no need to do anything with EGR. Also said he could have me out the door for $1000. This sound right? Any criticism of the SCT X4?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That's about right. I run the SCT with PIP tunes on my truck with no issues at all. There are four tunes if I remember correctly and I run the tow tune since I didn't want all the extra power. I just wanted to delete and still be able to utilize the gains the tuner will provide. You can plug in and switch tunes if you want and updates are simple on SCT's site.

There are custom tunes out there but you have to be careful with them because you never know sometimes who is writing them.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Who's got the best prices around Houston on tuners/exhaust? I can install myself. Prefer local but will order online if I must. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingFool21 (Feb 2, 2016)

DSL_PWR said:


> That's about right. I run the SCT with PIP tunes on my truck with no issues at all. There are four tunes if I remember correctly and I run the tow tune since I didn't want all the extra power. I just wanted to delete and still be able to utilize the gains the tuner will provide. You can plug in and switch tunes if you want and updates are simple on SCT's site.
> 
> There are custom tunes out there but you have to be careful with them because you never know sometimes who is writing them.


I am also running PIP tunes but I have a 2010 6.4, Pretty cool to see someone else running them.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Buy a HS tuner from Rudy's. They will help you with whatever problems you have with the tuner. I had to go through this several weeks ago on my 2nd truck. There is more to it than that but that is all I can say. It's a positive experience. Been running HS over 4 years on my 6.4.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

goodwood said:


> Buy a HS tuner from Rudy's. They will help you with whatever problems you have with the tuner. I had to go through this several weeks ago on my 2nd truck. There is more to it than that but that is all I can say. It's a positive experience. Been running HS over 4 years on my 6.4.


The problem with H&S that I've seen is they are 4x the cost of an SCT. Amazon hast SCT x4 listed at $349. For me the delete is more important than the power gains, although the gains will be nice when needed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear ya. I would find out more. Sometimes just the delete tunes are horrible. I wish i could contribute more on your particular platform. I know on the 6.4 the hs delete, power and trans tunes are solid. No complaints of too much smoke or hard shifts.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that H&S is technically out of business. I had a Mini Max on my 2011 6.7L and I loved it. There was a guy on here selling a used Mini Max and I dont think it was a bad deal at like $900. However, he was saying that it is "VIN unlocked" which means that its unlocked for his truck only. The buyer would still have to buy the unlock code for their specific truck from H&S website.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that H&S is technically out of business. I had a Mini Max on my 2011 6.7L and I loved it. There was a guy on here selling a used Mini Max and I dont think it was a bad deal at like $900. However, he was saying that it is "VIN unlocked" which means that its unlocked for his truck only. The buyer would still have to buy the unlock code for their specific truck from H&S website.


Yes they are technically out of business.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> The problem with H&S that I've seen is they are 4x the cost of an SCT. Amazon hast SCT x4 listed at $349. For me the delete is more important than the power gains, although the gains will be nice when needed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I hope that our conversation helped you.

I am sure that Rudy's or Thoroughbred got you taken care of. Let me know if you need anything else and hang on to my number if you need more info.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> I hope that our conversation helped you.
> 
> I am sure that Rudy's or Thoroughbred got you taken care of. Let me know if you need anything else and hang on to my number if you need more info.


Haven't ordered yet but will probably within a week. Appreciate the help, will keep in touch.

Thanks and gig'em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that H&S is technically out of business. I had a Mini Max on my 2011 6.7L and I loved it. There was a guy on here selling a used Mini Max and I dont think it was a bad deal at like $900. However, he was saying that it is "VIN unlocked" which means that its unlocked for his truck only. The buyer would still have to buy the unlock code for their specific truck from H&S website.


If you return a vehicle to stock a hs programmer is useable for other vehicles. No unlocks required. Spartan is vin locked and requires fees. Dunno bout sct. Also you can find a new tuner around 1100.


----------



## FishingFool21 (Feb 2, 2016)

JamesAggie said:


> The problem with H&S that I've seen is they are 4x the cost of an SCT. Amazon hast SCT x4 listed at $349. For me the delete is more important than the power gains, although the gains will be nice when needed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


For $349 on Amazon the sct will not delete your truck because that tuner will only have the "Stock" tunes that are for a DPF. You need to look for a sct with custom tunes on it in order for you to cut you DPF off and the truck still run. If you cut your DPF off and do not a have a tuner with delete tunes on it your truck will not run so make sure your getting a custom tuned sct!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

FishingFool21 said:


> For $349 on Amazon the sct will not delete your truck because that tuner will only have the "Stock" tunes that are for a DPF. You need to look for a sct with custom tunes on it in order for you to cut you DPF off and the truck still run. If you cut your DPF off and do not a have a tuner with delete tunes on it your truck will not run so make sure your getting a custom tuned sct!!


Yessir figured that out earlier today. Rudy's has the deleted tuner for $729.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I think I paid $650 for my sct x4 at no limit fab. Been very happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

FishingFool21 said:


> Go with a sct with custom tunes I have it and multiple friends have it, it is the best tuner on the market for a ford because of all the running capabilities. Some of the best custom tunes for a 6.7 are called gearhead tunes but rudy also has some good stuff.
> Trust me when it comes to your truck its worth spending the extra money to get everything prefect I highly recommend looking into the CCV reroute kit from smeding diesel it really helps out the 6.7.
> Also if you need a good mechanic in the San Antonio area JCT is an excellent place with great prices and good quality work.


Will adding the ccv reroute kit improve performance of the vehicle, or is it more for longevity of the motor?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

